# The Million Dollar ? When to Plant Maters ?



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never planted them this early. I think I'll take ML's advice & put about 12 plants in. Think I'll put a 3' stake right next to them. And if the weather turns cold I'll take a feed sack & cover them up.
I just wanna take advantage of this warm weather & get the plants growing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll do three plantings...and hopefully no more. 

First planting went in last week. I won't cage/stake these until about mid April and can cover and uncover very quickly with the feeder tubs shown....but haven't had to cover yet. 

Second planting about April 1 and third planting will be heat resistant Heatmasters next to the shed last week in April. 

This system seems to work for me.

Note the spuds are pushing through on the left.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ML you don't stake them? I have to stake mine. Its windy up here on this hill.
I'm gonna shoot for this week on planting about 12. Probably do celebrity's & champions.
Never tried the heat masters. Are they slicers? 
What messed me up some last year were the romas. I thought a roma was a roma. Nope wrong I got the small roma's p me off. This year I know to get the right roma. Might do a few small romas instead of cherry's Or maybe both.
I like using small maters in my salads their tasty.
My taters aren't up yet. I planted Feb 15th. I see your onions mine look about like yours. I think we planted at the same time.
I'm using your advice on when to plant ML. If something goes hay wire its your fault. LOL!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...I'm using your advice on when to plant ML. If something goes hay wire its your fault. LOL!


LOL, I try not to give advice, rather just say what works(mostly) for me...that way I can't be blamed, LOL.

Yes, I stake mine but only after ALL danger of frost is gone and I no longer need the tubs.

I'm a salt shaker tomato eater....and the heatmasters are the best hot weather "off the vine" tomato I have found. Others either don't produce or have skins so tough you can't eat them off the vine without peeling.

There's a lot to be said for salt shaker tomatoes all through July, August, and September.

p.s. I had to "electrify" my onions this year....in spite of having 5 dogs and making some old style box traps, the rabbits came out in hordes. Only way to stop them was with electric fence. They seem to have moved on now that stuff is greening up and I'll probably take the fence down...much to the pleasure of the dogs, LOL who have been "burned" on that fence.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still picking veggies where I'm putting my maters. So my maters will be spread around & not together. I don't wanna pull up my collards yet. They will keep growing for quite awhile & I eat some & the birds love em. Plus, my carrots are on another row. 
So, it will be collards and then a few maters then carrots on one row.
Then my other row will be maters and more carrots. Then I'll find some more space for a few more.
My other 2 gardens are ready to go. For lopes, cucs, peas, . I have another spot ready for about 8 watermelons.
Sounds weird but glad I did it this way. I planted carrots in 2 different locations. Glad I did one spot they didn't do real good but there are some. The other spot is loaded.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Carrots are funny for me...feast or famine. Haven't figured out yet what makes the feast....but soil nutrients sure do seem to be important. Got a good crop going this year. 

Brussels sprouts are coming on good right now; still have turnips and one or two heads of cabbage left.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm pulling stuff up but I like to feed it to my birds. So everyday I pull more plants & feed the birds. Shouldn't be much longer. Then I'll add my bird poop to the rows & till in & plant my maters.
Yes carrots are a challenge but I'm just glad I have some. I know I should of thinned them out but they will eat. Homegrown carrots are a real treat.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodness, Meadowlark, by your photo that isn't a garden, that's a farm. 

Very nice. 

I've always tried for mid summer tomatoes, but never really had the spot with the shade like you mentioned. When I lived inside the loop in Houston. I had tomatoes all winter. The extra heat from the city made the difference. Now in lake Jackson, I do have a pet rabbit that stays outside and that has produced good fertilizer for my tiny patch. The Timothy grass straw that he doesn't eat makes good mulch to help keep the roots and soil cool. Sometimes I plant arugula or parsley for my partner the rabbit. He loves it. 

Someday, take a look at tomatofest in California and check out the mind numbing varieties they have. Maybe you can find another heat tolerant variety or two and perfect growing them and then we can all benefit from what you learn. Or maybe someday, I'll put in a serious garden. I'm afraid I'll like it too much and stop fishing. Anyway, all kidding aside, thanks for your knowledge and sharing it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind remarks Karstopo. I'll check out that tomatofest some time...but as you say, time is always limited...and fishing time takes priority for me. 

By the way, wild rabbits have been like a plague for me this winter...ravenous, devouring anything green n the garden. Thankfully since things have started to green up around here, they have let up some...so good luck with that pet rabbit, LOL.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like you need some rabbit stew ML!


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

will be setting my plants out ina day or two. i plant mine in cages and wrap the cages in frost cloth until plant gets up in size. cloth lets sun and rain is and keeps the wind from whipping the plants so bad. kinda like a small green house


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Now I gotta find the plants. I've never planted this early. Since you normally get all the maters at one time this staggered method might be the ticket.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just checked the 10 day forecast...and 48 was the lowest temp over that time here. Checked Anchorage and the next 14 days do not show any bad cold snaps. 

I'd bet we have at least one more freeze, but it doesn't show indications anywhere I can find.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I got my water trough garden all planted up this past weekend in S. Houston. Picked up the tomatos and peppers from Frobergs, and have Sugar Snap peas, Okra, and Squash all growing from seed. Transplanted them too and they are taking off.

Also put in a Joey avocado, Tex-King Peach, and Meyer Lemon tree. 

Already have a Pancho Avocado and a Dwarf Bonanza Peach going on their second growing season that are doing fantastic. Both have put on about 8" of height since I got them.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Planting mine at the lake on the 19th since I can't be there to baby sit if we have another cold snap.
Cucs, squash, broc. seeds going in this weekend.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I planted 38 plants yesterday.18 Celebrity,18 Cherokee Purple,and 2 red pear.My next 3 weeks I'm going to be tied down so much I have to take a chance.April 1st has always been my plant day for tomatoes,but hoping since we didn't have a winter,maybe I can nurse them through a frost or 2.No way are we outta frost danger up here.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This is crazy & I've never planted this early. 12 champions & 6 celebrity's going in the ground manana. If weather holds I'll plant some more weather permitting in a few more weeks. 
Might be a good mater year.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Three or four years ago, I got disgusted with outrageous prices for small plants. Even Wally. I grow everything from seed, and seems to work well! Its also fun to watch grow! Tight Lines, Y'all.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't ever buy plants from wally they are way overpriced. I just bought 18 mater plants for 8.97. I do wanna grow all my own plants one day. I do plant a lot from seeds though.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I said "dang the torpedos", full speed ahead" and put in 12 tomatoes Feb 25 th! I can cover if need be. 

If ya don't wanna do seed, Hou Garden Centers have nearly all vegies started for $0.99 each. Don't dally, they sell down fast. If you were going to plant a bunch, or special kinds, seed is the way to go. 

On collards, I once had two collard plants that went on for about 8 years!! LOL The stems were about 2" diameter and 20' long. Just kept clipping off the newer leaves at top and got a meal every week.

For me, it is just a hobby NOT a real farmer! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

PS.....on rabbits....my grandma used to have a "bounty" on certain animals around her place. Sparrows....$0.05.....Butcher birds....$0.10.....Cottontails IN THE GARDEN.....$0.25.....armadillos......$0.25. I taped a flashlight beneath the barrel of a .22, and go out at night and spotlight them after about 9:00. Some nights I would get 2 or 3 until I thinned them out, then only 1 or 2. Cottontails did all their damage at night. Plus, the young ones got cycled into rabbit stew!!

She had about a 1/4 acre garden, and sometimes there would be 6 or 8 cottontails in there until the shooting started....usually took several shots before the rest would disperse.

Later
R3F


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just bought my plants and will get in before this big rain they forecast to be here next Tuesday thru Friday


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

My seedlings are hanging in there , but I didn't get to move them in and out of the garage enough . I went ahead and put them in the buckets this week .


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Paul, you make me hang my head in shame! LOL Looks fantastic! YOU are a gardener.

Later
R3F


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you , the only folks that need to hang their head in shame , are the people that don't try . I certainly don't look forward to the weeds .


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> My seedlings are hanging in there , but I didn't get to move them in and out of the garage enough . I went ahead and put them in the buckets this week .


you and my wifes uncle could sit and talk for ever. He has about 2.5 acres he keeps planted just about year round.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

2.5 is a little to big for me . I work full time for the light company . I love talking garden stuff . This is only my second spring garden . Someday after I retire , I'd like to sell from the house . I've also have 386 mature pecan trees on 15 acres that my dad planted , and grafted in the late 70's .


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's the start of my new endeavor .


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Bonney brand of plants are more into selling you a 4.00 biodegradable container than a plant.I paid 1.29 for tomatoe plants at a farmers market.They are from Baby's nursery near Granbury and have been very good plants the last few years.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> 2.5 is a little to big for me . I work full time for the light company . I love talking garden stuff . This is only my second spring garden . Someday after I retire , I'd like to sell from the house . I've also have 386 mature pecan trees on 15 acres that my dad planted , and grafted in the late 70's .


I sell some of mine from the house & go to the farmers market in the summer. I can a lot. I sell farm eggs also, plus quail & quail eggs. I'm not getting rich but I eat good.
I'm right now at the point with my garden that I love. All cleaned, tilled, & rowed up ready to plant.
My taters are popping out & onions seemed to be growing way to fast. Sure hope they don't bolt.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> ...I'm not getting rich but I eat good.....


Some would say, myself included, that is rich!!

I'm looking for early bolting this year because of mild weather...but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Some would say, myself included, that is rich!!
> 
> I'm looking for early bolting this year because of mild weather...but hope I'm wrong.


LOL They sure are pretty though. I lost some from the dang birds bathing in there, not my birds but the local birds. I'd plant them back & then the birds would dig them out. I finally but some compost on top of the rows & that solved that. 
Finest looking tops I've ever seen.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Paul Marx said:


> My seedlings are hanging in there , but I didn't get to move them in and out of the garage enough . I went ahead and put them in the buckets this week .


Mind if I ask how you make your rows? I need a hipper or something that's really small for my 1860 Kubota. Single row would be fine, I have even thought about something like a levee maker like they use in rice fields. I have a pto driven tiller and a middle buster but I need something that runs in the tire tracks. I tried a small row disc but my three point lift floats so I end up with it cutting too much and it throws big clods. I even tried chaining it up so it stayed the same depth but gave up finally. I f you have a picture it would help tremendously.


----------

